
Magway – packages and goods transport using magnetic levitation - solarengineer
https://www.magway.com/
======
solarengineer
Summary: \- UK based

\- Prototype and testing done

\- Aiming to build the infra and sell capacity to transportation companies.

\- Seeking investment. ( Embargo on recent investment decision by UK
government, pending crowd funding completion?)

\- informative videos that show how the transportation would work

